# Rocks of Orthanc in Maine?



## 1stvermont (Sep 12, 2021)

I went on vacation a few weeks ago in Maine and came upon some very odd, smooth, and pitch-black rocks that reminded me of Orthanc. I used my wife phone and they are not great but here they are. File to large, I will edit when I can.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 12, 2021)

I suppose you know that it's New Hampshire that's called the "Granite State"? Also the "_White_ Mountain State" ...
... but I sure can't envision New Hampshire as Rohan ... 😵


----------

